

Stating MLK Jr.'s Thesis from Ltr from Birmingham Jail w/ formal logic (Help) - darkxanthos
http://etherpad.com/EDs5MxxVNb

======
darkxanthos
I'm about 1/2 to 3/4's of the way through how to prove it and I'm trying to
suss out one of MLK Jr's main arguments in this essay in a logical fashion.
Any help/feedback would be awesome (assuming you know what you're talking
about ;)

